# MagView Digiscoping Attachment



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Just curious as to whether anyone on this forum has tried this set-up. Looks pretty slick, nice that you wouldn't change phone cases, etc. But it's kinda pricey! 

That said, having the option to use this on binoculars would be pretty sweet as well. There's many times I am out just hiking and don't want to haul around a spotter. This slipping right onto the binocular would be sweet for those unexpected moments that we sometimes find ourselves in. 

I've reached out to the company in hopes to get a deal on one through a pro-account. But they've been pretty slow to respond. 

If anyone has some feedback, please share. A link is below if you don't have a clue of what I am talking about. 

The one downside in my opinion is at least on the spotter, you can't really use a protective cover on it. Or at least the eye piece. Maybe that would be a deal breaker for some. These scopes now a days are quite expensive.. However, from reviews I've watched, many like that the scope attachment provides some protection. 









Products - MagView


Check out the full line of digiscoping adapters from MagView Gear to complete your system. Click into clarity with MagView Gear.




magviewgear.com


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have the magview been a great system for me. The eye cover is pretty nice and does a good job of protecting the glass. On the kowa 77 my eye piece cover still fits over but is unnecessary. I use the magview app and find centering the camera fast and easy. 

Bino adapter gets fewer stellar reviews. Biggest concern is making one eye piece longer than the other when the adapter is attached.

I've only used the spotter version.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I run the Kowa 883 and it's not listed on their list of scopes it fits but I figured it likely would. Also looking at the Ollin. Frankly from what I can see or tell, is the Ollin might be a better system, but then you are back to switching out phone cases. Which really hasn't ever bothered me. I currently run Phone Cam and have liked it compared to Phone Skope. But this method of just putting it on the scope sounds awesome!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I also looked at the ollin it does seem nice to perfectly index every time without fussing lining everything up. Trade off is the case sticks out a bit where the camera is and changing phones means buying half the system again. Didn't matter at the time Ollin didn't offer a option for kowa even after I measured to see if the Swarovski or vortex would fit it. 

Never seen the Ollin in person but have been petty happy with the magview.


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

weaversamuel76 said:


> I also looked at the ollin it does seem nice to perfectly index every time without fussing lining everything up. Trade off is the case sticks out a bit where the camera is and changing phones means buying half the system again. Didn't matter at the time Ollin didn't offer a option for kowa even after I measured to see if the Swarovski or vortex would fit it.
> 
> Never seen the Ollin in person but have been petty happy with the magview.
> 
> ...


The MagView is definitely something to look at. I love that you can just keep your same case on. Disappointed to hear the binocular thing isn't really good. I understand Ollin is coming out with one as well. Either way, I love the idea of both of these products.


----------

